
How to Deal With the Bootstrappin’ Blues - bradleyjoyce
http://expatentrepreneur.tv/2010/10/06/how-to-deal-with-the-bootstrappin-blues/
======
bradleyjoyce
Would love feedback from fellow HNers on what keeps you going on your
bootstrapped startup!

